# Do they remodel BYH like they do to BYC for new years?



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 10, 2012)

So, as some of you BYCers know, BYC is being remodeld or kinda remade in a way, I just registered here and noticed theese sites are extreemly similar. Are they going to do the same with BYH? or willl it just stay like this always?it would bee funny if they did remodel it like BYC, and all of us are here at BYH during its downtime, then its BYH's turn to be remade, and all the BYHers would be at BYC. Its like we spent the night at somebody's house, then afterward, they came to spend the night at ours lol  so do they change BYH as well? or is it just BYC?


----------



## elevan (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16122

BYH and all of the other sister sites will be getting a makeover too.


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 11, 2012)

It's going to be so awesome! I love the changes we are getting.


----------



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, Im really excited about the change too  just cant wait!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 11, 2012)

kico's Goats said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and how do you change your username? I just registered and um I dont like what i picked out lol. I want it to be  ~GotGoats?~  but I dont know how, can someone  help me out with this?


You PM a moderator. elevan is one of 'em.  So you would PM one of them and ask them to change it for you. BUT. You may only change your username once. So you must be absolutely sure you want the name you pick.


----------

